# Mitstreiter für Neuanfang gesucht.



## Deathloc (27. Mai 2011)

- Projekt gecancelt -

(Bitte keine PMs, Mails etc. mehr - danke!)


----------



## bvb33 (27. Mai 2011)

Bin zur zeit auf wow pause aber wenn das projekt ins rollen kommt bin ich gern dabei. Spiele das game von beginn an und würde mich freuen wenn es klappt auch wenn ich im RL etwas streß zur zeit hab wegen arbeit ( Schichtarbeiter) und famielie was aber kein problem sein wird


----------



## Deathloc (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo bvb33,
es freut mich, dass du dabei wärest. :] Mein Ziel ist es, vorerst einen kleinen Spielerkreis zu gründen - ca. 5 - 10 Leute. Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich dich hier im Forum informieren.

Gruß,
Deathloc

---

*Ihr könnt euch auch via ICQ melden: 455-350-639*


----------



## bvb33 (27. Mai 2011)

hab mir ICQ mal wieder runtergeladen werd dich mal hinzu fügen


----------



## macgyver (28. Mai 2011)

hallo
würde auch mitmachen
ist schon was entschieden ? server oder so ?
also hoffe höre was von euch !!


----------



## teamguy (28. Mai 2011)

hi,

ich bin seit gut nen paar wochen shcon auf der suche nach so nem projekt und ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei^^
ich werde den thread mal weiterverfolgen 
hoffe das wird was

mfg teamguy


----------



## bvb33 (28. Mai 2011)

die chars wurden gestern abend auf dem server Kult der verdammten erstellt sind alle im lvl 8er berreich auser meine wenigkeit wir sind auf der seite der allianz gelandet whisper in game Dulgan oder Bläcknight


----------



## Deathloc (28. Mai 2011)

Kleines Update: Es haben sich schon ca. 10 Personen gemeldet, die an diesem Projekt interessiert werden. Natürlich könnt ihr euch weiterhin melden.

Sollte ihr Interesse haben, werde ich euch einen Link zukommen lassen, mit dem ihr über Fraktion und Servertyp abstimmen könnt. Sobald wir ein einstimmiges Ergebnis erzielt haben, werden wir uns gemeinsam zusammen setzen (idealerweise im TeamSpeak) und uns über Fraktion, Server, Klassennamen und andere Sachen unterhalten.

Ich denke, dass wir das Projekt im Laufe nächster Woche starten können.

Wie gesagt: Zuwachs können wir immer gebrauchen! :]


----------



## macgyver (28. Mai 2011)

also ist jetzt schonm eine gilde gegründet worden ?
ich würde mit einem pala tank dann die ganze sache unterstützen !!^^
bis bald


----------



## macgyver (29. Mai 2011)

hallo !!
also da ich hier nix mehr gehört habe melde ich mich nochmal !!
Also ich habe jetzt auf Der silbernen Hand eine Gilde gegründet !
ich bin ein Pala mit dem Namen Draqul und die Gilde heißt " We are Legend "
also wer Gilden erfolge zusammen holen möchte und eine Gilde von lvl 1 aufzubauen kann sich gerne melden !!
bis vielleicht bald


----------



## Deathloc (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habe allen eine PN zukommen lassen - auch dir macgyver. Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß mit deiner Gilde.


----------



## jjackson (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Deathloc,

hört sich alles schon mal sehr gut an. Wird es so etwas wie Levelstops geben? Aus eigener Erfahrung bei "Neuanfängen", spielt man so gut wie nie zusammen, sondern eher gegeneinander wer als erstes 85 ist. Man muss täglich Stunden online sein um nicht den Anschluss zu verlieren. Daran verliert man dann doch immer recht schnell die Lust. Wie wird das geregelt?


----------



## Evildoc (30. Mai 2011)

Hab auch interesse^^
Wie siehts denn aktuell aus, was den Realm angeht?


----------



## Lakida (30. Mai 2011)

Man hört ja leider nichts mehr.Hat sich nun nach der Email mit Abstimmung über Fraktion und Server noch was getan?
Wäre schön,wenn jmd antworten würde,von den 3 oder 4 Leuten,die es vllt wissen.


----------



## Kasmaldir (30. Mai 2011)

Hört sich Interessant an!
Ich würd mich dem Projekt gerne anschließen ^^


----------



## Deathloc (31. Mai 2011)

Update: Die Umfrage hat ergeben, dass wir *Horde* auf einem *PvP-Server* spielen werden. Ich werde eine erneute Umfrage starten, in der ihr über die Server abstimmen könnt. Im Laufe der Woche werden wir uns gemeinsam im TS zusammen setzen, um Einzelheiten zu klären.

Link zur Umfrage: http://www.easypollmaker.com/results-707.html


----------



## Grummpf (31. Mai 2011)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Update: Die Umfrage hat ergeben, dass wir *Horde* auf einem *PvP-Server* spielen werden. Ich werde eine erneute Umfrage starten, in der ihr über die Server abstimmen könnt. Im Laufe der Woche werden wir uns gemeinsam im TS zusammen setzen, um Einzelheiten zu klären.
> 
> Link zur Umfrage: http://www.easypollm...esults-707.html



Moin,

etwas gefährlich ein Voting zu starten, an dem sich jede Nase beteiligen kann, die gerade Lust und Laune hat.

Gruß

Grummpf


----------



## Deathloc (31. Mai 2011)

Grummpf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> etwas gefährlich ein Voting zu starten, an dem sich jede Nase beteiligen kann, die gerade Lust und Laune hat.
> 
> ...



Ungeschützer Geschlechtsverkehr ist gefährlich. Mit geschlossenen Augen über eine gut befahrene Haupstraße fahren ist gefährlich. Übermäßiger Alkoholkonsum ist gefährlich.

Selbst wenn ich den Link - dank deiner tollen Nachsicht - aus meinem Beitrag entfernen würde, würde er immernoch in deinem 





> erscheinen. Ist es nicht etwas gefährlich, etwas gefährliches zu zitieren?
> 
> Immer diese Dramatisierung...
> 
> Ich habe die ersten Umfragen via PN verschickt, aber für diese hier habe ich mir das ganze einfach mal erspart.


----------



## Deathloc (2. Juni 2011)

- Projekt gecancelt -

(Bitte keine PMs, Mails etc. mehr - danke!)


----------



## bvb33 (2. Juni 2011)

Warum war mir das nur klar aber egal naja weg sein


----------



## Lakida (3. Juni 2011)

oh man...
da fängt man letzte woche schon zusammen an,lernt sich ein wenig kennen,quatscht ein bisschen und lvl gemütlich seinen twink,um dann erstmal tage lang nix mehr zuhören,von heut auf morgen...
plötzlich,nachdem wir ja schon angefangen hatten mit zocken,wird eine umfrage zwecks server/fraktion gemacht...wieder tagelang keine reaktion..
auf meine anfrage hin,wird aber behauptet zum wochenende wird es weiter gehen und alles..
und nun beendest du das projekt,obwohl es eig noch nicht wirklich angefangen hat,ohne eine begründung??
wäre ja wenigstens schön zu wissen,warum du es so machst?!?!

Cu


----------



## Grummpf (3. Juni 2011)

Deathloc schrieb:


> - Projekt gecancelt -
> 
> (Bitte keine PMs, Mails etc. mehr - danke!)



ja ja, wer sich in Gefahr begibt....

Gruß

Grummpf


----------



## Deathloc (4. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## Deathloc (8. Juni 2011)

Das Projekt wurde - in etwas abgeänderter Form - wieder in Angriff genommen. Mehrere Infos findet ihr im offiziellen WoW-Forum!

*Meldet euch bei Interesse bitte im offiziellen WoW-Forum! Gebt an, welche Fraktion und welchen Servertypen oder gar Server ihr favorisieren würdet.*

Gern könnt ihr auch im Voice vorbeischauen.
_TeamSpeak 3-Server: 46.4.200.113:11144_

Grüße!


----------



## markus1860 (10. Juni 2011)

Für Interessenten: Heute Abend 21 Uhr im TS .. Treffen !


----------



## Deathloc (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr Lust habt, bei der Gildengründung dabei zu sein, könnt ihr uns gern mal einen Besuch im TS abstatten. :] Wir warten noch ein paar Minuten, bis die letzten auch noch eintrudeln... ein paar Slots sind noch frei. ;]

TeamSpeak 3-Server: 46.4.200.113:11144


----------

